# Abhilfe gegen compilier defekt kein emerge möglich

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich lesen hier immer wieder das es Leute gibt die sich den GCC zerschießen.

Oder das emerge nicht mehr möglich ist.

Damit habe ich erst einmal meine Erfahrung gemacht.

Ich habe mit emerge --depclean was beseitgen lassen.

Danach konnte ich emerge nicht mehr ausfürhen weil das sachen waren die 

emerge brauchte.

Dagegen Hilf   emerge -b packet (Ich compiliere und update nur noch mit emerge -b packet)

Damit erstellt sich emerge ein Binärpacket von dem jeweiligen Packet.

Das hat viele Vorteile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1) Ein gelöchtes Packet wie GCC oder EMERGE kann so wieder hergestellt werden.

     Einfach die TAR Datei wieder zurück bügeln und dann noch mal "emerge -k packet".

     Damit sich die Datei wieder im Portage einträgt.

2) Eine neuinstallation des Systems geht unendlich schnel!l (für die Experimentierfreudigen

    unter uns)

3) Es ist möglich nachzuschauen welches Programm welche Dateien mitgebracht hat.

    Hat den Vorteil, das ich weiß welche config Datei zu welchem Programm gehört.

    Wenn ich z.B. GIMP lösche sind immer noch /etc Dateien vorhanden,

     wo ich nicht weiß welche dazu gehöhren.

    Ich schaue in den entsprechenden gimp.tar nach und sehe dort das /etc Verzeichnis

     und kann diese dann löschen.

    (ich denke hier gibt es auch andere möglichkeiten)

4) Gelöschte oder verbaute Config /etc  Dateien können so wieder geholt werden.

Was man nicht machen sollte.

Programme die auf dem System laufen nochmal mit emerge -b installieren.

Damit habe ich einfach nur schlechte erfahrung.

Bei mir waren Programm installiert und ich habe hier und da mal ein UpDate gemacht.

Danach wollte ich Programme nochmal mit "emerge -b" installieren,

weil z.B. Sonderzeichen nicht richtig liefen.

Wenn es dann aber zu keiner besserung gekommen ist, dann hat man ein Problem.

Die alte Binärdatei ist weg, da diese wieder überschrieben wird.

Da sollte man doch mal die Binäries vorher sichern.

Wer nachträglich von seinem laufenden System Binärdateien erstellen möchte,

kann dies mit "emerge -quickpkg programm" machen.

Dabei wird dann das installierte Programm in eine TAR Datei gepackt und nichtnochmal

durch den Compilier gejagt.

Gruss Jörg

Also emerge -b ist gut!!!!!

Kleiner Tipp von mir. Jetzt müßten die ich habe meinen Compilier geschossen um 85% zurück gehen. :Laughing: Last edited by JoHo42 on Wed Apr 13, 2005 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

hallo,

es geht einfacher

```
man make.conf

man emerge
```

und fixpackages bitte nicht vergessen.

gruss

kurt

----------

## flubber

Was soll der Scheiss???????

Hier macht jemand eine Kurzanleitung wie man sich Probleme vom Hals halten kann, die, vor allem den Neulingen, helfen kann,

Ärger zu vermeiden.

Was kommt aber als Kommentar? Verweis auf Manpages. Hat sich der große "Linux-Guru" schon mal gefragt, wie schwehr es gerade Einsteigern fällt,

sich durch Manpages zu kämpfen, vorallem wenn man des Englischen nicht so mächtig ist.

Klar soll man lesen und sich bilden, aber ein fertiger Tip ist sehr oft Gold wert.

*extrem Kopfschüttel*

Langsam habe ich den Eindruck, zumal sich diese Posts häufen, das einige "Alteingesessene" was dagegen haben, daß Gentoo immer beliebter wird

und sich hier somit mehr Anfänger tummeln.

Flubber

P.S: Bitte jetzt keine OT-Diskussion anfangen, mußte einfach mal raus

----------

## SinoTech

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Was soll der Scheiss???????
> 
> Hier macht jemand eine Kurzanleitung wie man sich Probleme vom Hals halten kann, die, vor allem den Neulingen, helfen kann,
> 
> Ärger zu vermeiden.
> ...

 

Tjo, finde den Kommentar von Kurt auch etwas unpassend. Naja, ein Bierchen und schon gehts wieder  :Smile: 

@ JoHo42

Könntest in deinem Tip evtl. noch den Befehl quickpkg erwähnen. Damit wird aus dem aktuell installierten Packet ein binary Packet erstellt OHNE das ganze Zeugs wieder neu zu mergen. Ist besonders geeignet falls man schon ein komplett laufendes System hat und nachträglich so etwas erstellen möchte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *flubber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was kommt aber als Kommentar? Verweis auf Manpages. Hat sich der große "Linux-Guru" schon mal gefragt, wie schwehr es gerade Einsteigern fällt,
> 
> sich durch Manpages zu kämpfen, vorallem wenn man des Englischen nicht so mächtig ist.
> ...

 

und wo ist denn das Problem? Irgendwann muss man sich durch die man pages "druchkämpfen" sonst bleibt man eine halbe Ewigkeit n00b, wenn man immer die Probleme von anderen gelöst bekommt. Gentoo erfordet nun mal, dass man viele Dokus liest und das ist ein Fakt.

Außerdem gibt es deutsche Man pages und unter www.google.de findet man auch die alle man pages auf Deutsch, und das Gentoo Projekt hat eine wahnsinn tolle Dokumentation, daran soll es nicht liegen, dass man die Probleme nicht lösen kann. Ein bisschen Zeit muss man schon für gentoo investieren.

----------

## Freiburg

Am besten wir machen mal ein Tread auf: "Wie funktioniere ich als Gentoouser damit Gentoo funktioiert..."

----------

## SinoTech

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *flubber wrote:*   
> 
> Was kommt aber als Kommentar? Verweis auf Manpages. Hat sich der große "Linux-Guru" schon mal gefragt, wie schwehr es gerade Einsteigern fällt,
> 
> sich durch Manpages zu kämpfen, vorallem wenn man des Englischen nicht so mächtig ist.
> ...

 

Freilich kann man Anfänger gerne mal daraufhinweisen die man pages zu lesen. Aber wenn sich schon jemand die Mühe macht und einen kleinen TIP hier im Forum zu Verfügung stellt muss man das doch nicht mit einem solchen dummen Spruch quitieren oder ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Freilich kann man Anfänger gerne mal daraufhinweisen die man pages zu lesen. Aber wenn sich schon jemand die Mühe macht und einen kleinen TIP hier im Forum zu Verfügung stellt muss man das doch nicht mit einem solchen dummen Spruch quitieren oder ?

 

ich sehe immer noch nicht, was für ein Verbrechen das war. Die gleiche Inforation hätte man auch aus den man pages geholt. Ich finde, beide Beiträge sind genauso gut qualifiziert.

----------

## SinoTech

Naja, das Posting von kurt liest sich (in meinen Augen) in etwa so :

- schlechte Beschreibung

- für ein triviales Problem

- für das man in den man-Pages schnell ene Lösung gefunden hat

Also eben etwas abwertend. Das ist natürlich kein Verbrechen nur .. naja .. evtl. etwas unhöflich. Ich finde es immer schön wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und seine Erfahrungen in Form von Tips hier preisgibt. Vor allem da die Leute so auf evtl. Probleme aufmerksam werden bevor sie eintreten. Und so ein TIP liest sich einfach etwas schneller als das man all die nötigen man-Pages gefunden und durchstöbert hat  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## flubber

Genauso sehe ich das auch, unhöflich.

Es gibt nämlich Leute, ich gehöre auch dazu, die sammeln vorher Informationen, bevor Sie anfangen, Try & Error ist nämlich nicht immer angebracht und dadurch stößt man vorher auf eventuelle Fallstricke, die man dann umgehen kann und nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist.

In diesem Sinne  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Flubber

----------

## amne

Flamewar++...äh bitte einstellen meinte ich.

----------

